# Jupiter 2 progress {OR-What happens when the mind starts to go!}



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I had been asleep the other night for about an hour, being post-Jupiter building, when I woke up, and it dawned on me, I hadn't run the fibers to the stairwell doors! For the life of me, I have no idea why it popped into my head while I was sleeping. Unfortunately, the reality end of it was the fact that a lot of work had been built on top of the lower hull, and even though the holes had been drilled in advance, getting the fibers strung thru them was going to be a chore! I don't glue the main floor panels in place, but rather have it "pinned" in place by drilling thru the post, and making a brass "L" pin to go thru it and secure the floor down. You never know, with all of the LED's, Core lighting, etc; when you might have to go back in for some maintenance! It took me almost an hour to run (6) strands of fiber!! After much cussing and fussing, I finally got them in place. I pushed the strands way thru the holes,then mushroomed the ends of them with a hot X-Acto blade, then pulled them back up tight and adhesed them from behind with black silicone. I made a corporate decision last minute to have them blink intermitently, and I like the results. 









Heres's a short video:


As you can see, lot's of bundled fiber optics strands ready to be placed in the tubes.

















The simulated Pod Bay now in place, utilizing the TSDS decal. I really like the effect of this. A single white LED illuminates it, with fiber optics for the airlock/door controls.


























The Science Station is all fibered up and ready to go! You can see one of the brass pins that anchorthe floor in this photo.









I should be making some huge progress this weekend as far as placing all of the fibers in thier tubes. More photos as it progresses!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't feel badly, we've all done something like that before, all those fiber optics & electronics are enough to give anyone nightmares! Amazing build so far, can't wait to see her finished!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I solved a mini Rubik's Cube once, but THAT maze of fibreoptics looks like a HARD puzzle!!!:freak:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I wish my builds were this awesome with my normal mind.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> I wish my builds were this awesome with my normal mind.


So, get a "Spock's Brain" Teacher to use for your builds:tongue:


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

Fantastic and inspiring as always, Tim!
If its not too much trouble, could you post a pic of the pod bay
from the inside? I'd love to see what you've done there.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> So, get a "Spock's Brain" Teacher to use for your builds:tongue:


"It's child's play"....."wait, I'm forgetting......"


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kdaracal said:


> "It's child's play"....."wait, I'm forgetting......"


Tim will talk you through it....

:jest:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Tim will talk you through it....
> 
> :jest:


"Too many connections....too many fiber optics.......where does this one go?....a minute ago I thought a child could do it...."


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

..........need Christmas lights"....


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> ..........need Christmas lights"....


LMAO!!!!

Thats funny, your killing me!!! Yes, it's a maze of fibers, but when thye all start to come together and get put in those tubes, it all just comes to life! I made big progress on placement this weekend, will post more pics soon.

The Pod Bay isn't much at all, just one of Henry's cool decals which simulates the Pod's door and part of the outside of the hull. I built a simple box, and illuminated it wiht a single white LED from above. It gives some appearance of depth and 3 dimension, works great. I made a mistake last time of making the box too deep, and it hit the hull some. I narrowed it by half this time. 

More photos soon!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _it all just comes to life!_


It's gonna look like the full sized set, Buddy! Awesome.


----------

